# Makita Precision Planer



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Larry I followed the "YouTube" lead:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ulh9CSTYO5Q

Wow, Awesome, especially if you turn the volume up.

Impressions:


 Guaranteed *No Snipe* (the blade is stationary)
 The wood shavings are cat whisker thin so it looks like multiple passes would be required to remove even a sixteenth.
 
I did a Google Search on *"Makita Precision Planer", Lp2501 sale" *and got 8 hits
None had this model Lp2501 for sale

My impression is that this is a Makita tool that just didn't go over.

Good luck on finding other users.
.*
*


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

That's what was commonly refered to as a "super surfacer". Makita, and a couple others made them 30-40 years ago. I think their are still a couple companies that make a similiar item, try looking-up Veneer Slicers.

The idea of these machines is to create a SUPER SMOOTH surface. I think you actually have to plane the wood BEFORE you run it through this machine. Raise the blade a little, and see if that helps


----------

